# My Masterbuilt Electric Smoker not getting hotter than 220 f



## rhanson85 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello,

I've got the smoker going today, and have some chicken wings going at the moment. I just went back outside to check on the temp and wood, and I noticed the smoker isnt getting hotter than 220 and I want them around 250-300. I've got the temp on as high as it can go, and still not getting hotter. The gauge is a little tricky and doesnt have the actual degrees marked, but instead says, "Low, Medium, and High". Its on high right now. I'm smoking outside, and there is a slight breeze and its colder outside so maybe that is a factor as well? Here's a link to my smoker :http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-Smokehouse-3-Rack-Electric-Smoker-with-Cover-Search-Results.product.K37133.html?sc=K37133-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-K37133&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/33/k37133.001?$uslarge$

Thanks everyone!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2012)

Ryan, evening and welcome to the forum.....  First, does the smoker leak air around the door etc.??   Second, grab the cord next to the plug at the wall outlet.... Is it warm ??  Is the smoker out in the wind where it will cool off rapidly ??

Seal the leaks, insulate the smoker and move out of the wind.....  Does the cord push into the receptacle with some resistance ??  

The outlet may be worn where the prongs on the cord do not make good contact.... replace the outlet....  If the cord is warm, there is a high amperage draw at the plug and that will cause the element to not heat up properly....

If it is 20 below zero, and the wind is blowing like a typhoon, you are in need to move to Florida.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, are you using a long extension cord at all?  What kind of venting does it have.  I just open the vents on mine far enough to get smoke to draft through properly and not soot up.


----------

